# JSP ODBJ Problem mit (Tomcat6)



## tribunal89 (13. Nov 2009)

Hallo,
ich versuche ein Projekt aus Netbeans auf meinen TomCat6 Server zu bekommen. Aber ich scheitere an der Datenbank-Klasse.

Entwicklungsumgebung ist:
- Vista-Laptop
- NetBeans IDE 6.7 (mit TomCat)

Server:
- Ubuntu 9.04
- MYSQL
- Apache
- Tomcat 6 (mit webadmin)
- PHP (mit Phpmyadmin)

Wenn ich das Projekt in Netbeans starte funktioniert es. Er verbindet sich aus Netbeans auf auf die MYSQL Datenbank und bringt keinen Fehler. Wenn ich jetzt von diesem Projekt die *.war nehme und über die Weboberfläche des Tomcats importiere, funtkioniert die Abfrage nicht mehr. Ich bekomme folgenden Fehler:

```
com.mysql.jdbc.exceptions.jdbc4.CommunicationsException: Communications link failure Last packet sent to the server was 0 ms ago.
```

Für mich heißt das ja, das er den JDBC Treiber findet, aber dieser nicht auf den MYSQL zugreifen kann.
Aber warum??? ???:L

Die Klasse sieht wie folgt aus:

```
<%@ page import="java.sql.*"%>
<html>
<head>
<title>JDBC Connection example</title>
</head>

<body>
<h1>JDBC Connection example</h1>

<%
try{
java.sql.Connection cn;
Class.forName("org.gjt.mm.mysql.Driver");
cn = DriverManager.getConnection("jdbc:mysql://172.24.7.78:3306/aas", "root", "passwordwürdehierstehn");
out.println("Datenbank verbunden!");
}catch(Exception e){
    out.println(e);
   }
%>

</body>
</html>
```

Rechte der MYSQL Datenbank:

```
root  	%  	         Ja  	ALL PRIVILEGES   Ja  
root 	127.0.0.1 	 Ja 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Ja 	
root 	localhost 	 Ja 	ALL PRIVILEGES 	Ja 	
root 	172.24.7.78	 Ja 	ALL PRIVILEGES   Ja
```

Beim Connection Manager hab ich schon alle varianten der Adresse ausprobiert, sei es localhost und CO. Mit Port oder Ohne. Hab es auch schon mit dem "com.mysql.jdbc.Driver" Treiber namen versucht, das gleiche Ergebnis

Bitte um Hilfe!!!!!


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2009)

Bekommst du mit [c]telnet ip-adresse port[/c] eine Verbindung zum Server?


----------



## tribunal89 (17. Nov 2009)

telnet localhost 3306   

Trying 127.0.0.1...                                                             
Connected to localhost.localdomain.                                             
Escape character is '^]'.                                                       
@                                                                               
5.0.75-0ubuntu10.2L^aK5f$y[, :Qe-Kt&]%?L@                                       
Connection closed by foreign host.


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2009)

Ok, dann ist der Port wohl offen und die DB lauscht daran, zumindest auf localhost 

Wie sieht's denn aus mit der IP? (So wie in der JDBC URL)
Was passiert wenn du das von anderen Maschinen versuchst?


----------



## tribunal89 (17. Nov 2009)

von einen anderen pc kann ich auf die datenbank per java zugeifen, wie oben geschrieben funktioniert es aus netbeans 6.7 heraus. nur lokal nicht, ich vermutet das irgendwas mit dem tomcat nicht stimmt. nur weiß ich nicht was  phpmyadmin kann ja auch lokal auf die datenbank zugreifen...


----------



## maki (17. Nov 2009)

Sieh dir mal den gesamten Stacktrace an.


----------



## tribunal89 (17. Nov 2009)

wie kann ich das auf dem tomcat server, hab in den logs nix gefunden...


----------

